# Fathers Day Gift Help



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I need to get a cheap but decent subwoofer for my Father in Law. I have always DIY'ed all my subs and really have no idea what to get. I was planing on matching it to some NHT super zero's for a satellite system. He would use it mostly on HT but some oldies music. Any advice would be REALLY appreciated. I will probably be buying it used to keep the cost in check. :bigsmile:

Matt


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Cheap or inexpensive? :bigsmile: I'll assume inexpensive and ask what you're idea of inexpensive is? :spend:


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I should of explained my budget. I am looking for a used subwoofer in the - 200.00 dollar range. It does not have to be high-end just something that makes the general public go WOW. So, good at 50zh 60hz bass.:bigsmile: Well, maybes something a little better than that.

I also have another question along the same subject and once again looking at used gear. I am trying to decide between the Orb Audio Mod 1's or NHT super zero's. Or, is there a better option. He wants small and is really not to picky. Again I would like to pick it up used for under 200.00. :R Main use is HT.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

av123 x-sub


----------

